# Marriage and WCF damnable heresies



## Weston Stoler (Oct 9, 2011)

> It is lawful for all sorts of people to marry, who are able with judgment to give their consent.[5] Yet it is the duty of Christians to marry only in the Lord.[6] And therefore such as profess the true reformed religion should not marry with infidels, papists, or other idolaters: neither should such as are godly be unequally yoked, by marrying with such as are notoriously wicked in their life, or maintain *damnable heresies*




What is considered a damnable heresy? Surely denial of the trinity and such but where do we draw the line?

Not for my own sake but for the sake of discussion.


----------



## Andres (Oct 9, 2011)

A starting point would probably be those teachings that would go against the historic creeds of the church.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2011)

Andres said:


> A starting point would probably be those teachings that would go against the historic creeds of the church.


Right. Examples would be Modalists, Socinians, etc. Jehovah's Witnesses and Oneness Pentecostals are a modern example.


----------

